# GAH! /etc/hosts mindbender... please help!

## Jebus

Argh! I just reinstalled using the new 1.2 tarball (not sure if that is the problem) and now, for some reason it doesn't seem to be reading the /etc/localhosts file.

Now the weird part is that I have BIND running, and my resolv.conf points to localhost as the server. Since localhost is looked up by the /etc/hosts file I shouldnt be able to look anything up right? wrong - I can ping names just fine, but I can't do an nslookup because it says localhost not found!

I feel like someone is messing with me! Oh, you think it could be anything in the new kernel, like the security options? i used the custom ones suggested on the security guide.

Thanks in advance for any help!

----------

## seaweed

If you have an ACL restricting lookups via BIND make sure you have 127.0.0.1 in the ACL.

My understanding from your post is the following.

You are running BIND locally.

Your "/etc/resolve.conf" contains (only) nameserver 127.0.0.1

Your "/etc/hosts" contains 127.0.0.1 localhost

General pings work "ping www.yahoo.com"

----------

